# Deer...



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

So I hit a deer.. Thank God I wasn't going fast. only about 35 mph.. Filed the claim with the insurance company and I'm getting it fixed. The hood and the driver side fender are damaged and are getting replaced but the bumper is fine? lol. I had it apart today and there is no structural damage whatsoever.

So to the point. I managed to get the fender off without removing the side skirt, but only because I can't seem to figure out how to get it off. If anyone knows how, or has a detailed how to I would be most appreciative. I am doing all the repair work myself and I would like to be able to do the job right when I get new parts.

I found the 2 screws on each end of the skirt in the wheel wells. Then I found the 9 or so screw/fasteners along the bottom. I also found the screws inside the door jam under the seal. But they don't seem to un-screw. Am I missing something?

Oh one last thing, Im going to be upgrading to a "Ram Air" hood, anyone have any ideas besides the 05-06 hood? my car is an '04 yellow jacket M6. So I think carbon fiber hoods would look bad.

Thanks guys.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

So no one knows how to remove the side skirt?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The rockers are held on with brackets. One in the front wheel well and one in the rear wheel well. They are screwed into the fenders. The rocker is secured to those bracket with screws. 

There are no other screw holes in the rockers. The rockers may snap into groves on the underside of the door opening. 

When mine were removed when I had the SAP rockers installed, NO other screw holes were in them. I do believe the rockers snap into place on the underside. 

Tobe sure if you get no more help here. Try going to your local dealer's body shop and ask them? They should have a schematic of the assy process of it. If they are willing to show you maybe they can print it out for you? Just a thought.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe, but the body shops around here are shady. thats why I'm doing it myself. But it never hurts to ask, guess I'll try tomorrow.


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

sniper.x611 said:


> Maybe, but the body shops around here are shady. thats why I'm doing it myself. But it never hurts to ask, guess I'll try tomorrow.


Ah yes, the side skirts......First off youll have to get under the car and you should see several black plastic retainers there. At the back wheel there is a cover that keeps stuff from going into the rocker, that'll need to come off..in the front you'll have to take liner loose (you probably have it mostly out if you got the fender off). I think there was a screw or 2 in the liner to the skirt. After all that crap it should come right out. I can't remember if there was anything around the scuff plates or not...I'll have to get back to you on that one.


----------

